# On the 1st April.........



## Laura22 (Mar 18, 2011)

I will be going into hospital for my induction! That's right, I have 2 weeks left of pregnancy and then I should have my baby girl in my arms in time for Mother's Day!

I can't wait!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 18, 2011)

Exciting stuff, hope it all goes smoothly........


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 18, 2011)

Woooo!  All the best.... :0)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> I will be going into hospital for my induction! That's right, I have 2 weeks left of pregnancy and then I should have my baby girl in my arms in time for Mother's Day!
> 
> I can't wait!



Exciting Laura!  Hoping all goes smoothly


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 18, 2011)

all the best i bet you nervous!!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Laura all the best hun xx


----------



## margie (Mar 18, 2011)

The time will fly - how's the nursery coming along ?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 18, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> I will be going into hospital for my induction! That's right, I have 2 weeks left of pregnancy and then I should have my baby girl in my arms in time for Mother's Day!
> 
> I can't wait!



I can't wait for the good news either ,  Good luck and best wishes, it's so exciting Sheena x


----------



## alisonz (Mar 18, 2011)

Awwww how exciting lots of love for the big day hunny xxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 18, 2011)

How exciting


----------



## Laura22 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I can't wait


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> Thanks everyone. I can't wait



So, will you be bringing Imogen to the London forum/Circle D meet on April 9th?


----------



## Laura22 (Mar 20, 2011)

Probably not lol. Don't fancy taking a newborn to London just yet!


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 20, 2011)

congrats hun n good luck. im soo jealous xxx


----------



## margie (Mar 20, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> congrats hun n good luck. im soo jealous xxx



Time will fly Lou and then you can have your Imogen. When you and Laura meet up it could get confusing - have you both chosen middle names - no need to answer I am just being nosy.


----------



## shiv (Mar 20, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> Probably not lol. Don't fancy taking a newborn to London just yet!



Oh pleeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## newbs (Mar 20, 2011)

Good you've got your date, hope all goes well, look forward to hearing the good news.


----------



## allana (Mar 21, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> I will be going into hospital for my induction! That's right, I have 2 weeks left of pregnancy and then I should have my baby girl in my arms in time for Mother's Day!
> 
> I can't wait!



Great news hun!

If your going to the L & D THEY ARE GREAT!!

xx


----------



## lanpura (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck - perfect timing with it being Mothers Day!


----------



## Laura22 (Mar 21, 2011)

allana said:


> Great news hun!
> 
> If your going to the L & D THEY ARE GREAT!!
> 
> xx



I am indeed going to the L&D! I'm looking forward to it. We had a hospital tour and they showed us the new maternity unit. I'll be getting my own room with en-suite!!


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow how time's flown - feels like two mins since you told us you were expecting! (probably not to you admittedly! )  All the very best - will be thinking of you! xx


----------



## Laura22 (Mar 26, 2011)

6 days to go!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> 6 days to go!



I bet those 6 days fly past! Take care!


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 26, 2011)

Best of luck Laura! Hope it all goes well for you xx


----------



## mmackay20040 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laura, 

I just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow! I hope all goes well and that you and your beautiful baby are both well! 

Can't wait to hear how you get on! 

M xx


----------



## newbs (Mar 31, 2011)

I wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow too, hope all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laura,

I just wanted to say, all the best for tomorrow from me too! I hope all goes well for you and the new baby


----------



## MrsCLH (Mar 31, 2011)

All the very best for tomorrow - can't wait to see a picture of the new arrival


----------



## margie (Mar 31, 2011)

Good Luck Laura - hope you and Imogen have a good labour/delivery.


----------



## rachelha (Mar 31, 2011)

Laura

I hope it all goes quickly and smoothly tomorrow.  Cant wait to see photos of Imogen.


----------



## Fandange (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope you can get some sleep tonight, Laura (might be your last chance for a while  ). Best wishes for tomorrow for a calm experience and a happy family.


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2011)

Laura good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2011)

Good luck Laura! Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Blythespirit (Mar 31, 2011)

Good luck Laura. Hope everything goes well for you and baby. XXXXX


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 31, 2011)

Good Luck for tomorrow. Look forward to seeing photo's of your beautiful baby


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey it's today!  I know you probably won't be reading this right now, but just to say I was thinking of you.  Hope things go ok and you're posting some lovely news soon....


----------



## shiv (Apr 1, 2011)

Hope Laura doesn't mind me posting - she had Imogen by emergency c-section yesterday!  It's not my news to tell so I don't want to say too much - I think there were some issues with Laura's BG levels so they decided to do the c section. Imogen is still in special care but is fine, from what I can tell on FB!


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow!! Shiv - please wish her all the best from us!!  And if it's not too gross a tip, let her know those awful looking disposable mesh knickers the NCT sell are soooo comfy after a c section!  I was given a pair by the midwife, I was so grateful lol!!)

Sending them both good wishes!! xxx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2011)

Ooh! Thanks for the news Shiv! How wonderful


----------



## margie (Apr 1, 2011)

Shiv - if you are in touch - pass on my Best Wishes to Laura for her and Imogen. Hope they are both doing well.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 3, 2011)

any news it is already the 3 rd of april i hope she is not still in labour!!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2011)

shiv said:


> Hope Laura doesn't mind me posting - she had Imogen by emergency c-section yesterday!  It's not my news to tell so I don't want to say too much - I think there were some issues with Laura's BG levels so they decided to do the c section. Imogen is still in special care but is fine, from what I can tell on FB!





grahams mum said:


> any news it is already the 3 rd of april i hope she is not still in labour!!!



See above!


----------



## am64 (Apr 3, 2011)

congratulations laura and Daddy  and welcome to the world Imogen xxx


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> See above!



thanks norterner i must have missed the all page


----------



## Laura22 (Apr 13, 2011)

We're home 

I'll do a full story tomorrow when my eyes don't need to be propped open with matchsticks lol


----------



## rachelha (Apr 13, 2011)

Laura you must be so happy to have Imogen hope with you, enjoy.

Good luck on having a day soon when you don't need the matchsticks


----------



## Mark T (Apr 13, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Laura you must be so happy to have Imogen hope with you, enjoy.
> 
> Good luck on having a day soon when you don't need the matchsticks


That takes a month or two doesn't it?


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 17, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> We're home
> 
> I'll do a full story tomorrow when my eyes don't need to be propped open with matchsticks lol



cant wait to read it xx


----------

